# Another Recommendation



## seeth001 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi Folks,
First of all thank you for all the support for helping me find the right pup. I have been extensively searching the past few weeks, i found a local breeder and this is the info i have on the upcoming litter. The Dam is imported 

Here is the link to Oksana's pedigree: Oksana*von Merian and here is the link to Faust's pedigree: Faust*vom Hülsbach. Both have normal hips and hips as confirmed by the SV over in Germany. 
The female was imported in Whelp. 

Any advice will be great.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## seeth001 (Apr 16, 2016)

Here is some more info

* looking for a german showline male black and tan pup
* I would like to do obedience training 
*I am a fairly active person that likes to jog, hike, camp, etc. Basically anything that involves outdoors(excluding hunting and fishing). Dog would be a part of all my active lifestyle.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Litter from Faust vom Hülsbach and Oksana von Merian 


*3 - 3**V Banderas du Domaine du Parc IPO1, SCHH2** 03.14%** 06.40%* ↳4 - 4 ↳2X VA1 Vegas du Haut Mansard SCHH3 ↳5 - 5 ↳VA1 BSZS 2007 Pakros d'Ulmental SCHH3, IPO3 ↳5 - 5 ↳VA2(F) Rangoon du Haut Mansard SCHH3 ↳4 - 4 ↳Any du Domaine du Parc SCHH1 ↳5 - 5 ↳V11 VA1(B) Xaro d' Ulmental SCHH3 ↳5 - 5 ↳SG2 (FR) Tiffanie du Domaine du Parc SCHH1*5 - 4**VA3 Dux de Cuatro Flores SCHH3, FH1** 00.39%** 02.49%*

*IPO 3, KKL1, ZW 75*
*SG11 BSZS 2014 Faust vom Hülsbach IPO 3, KKL1, ZW 75







*

*2013*
_SZ 2296509_
*HD-SV: HD a-normal (a1)*
Sire



*IPO3*
*VA3 Pacco vom Langenbungert IPO3







*

*2010*
_SZ 2252482_
*HD-SV: HD a-normal (a1)*
Sire


*SCHH3*


----------

